# Scotland.......... midges map



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I could readily draw a map of Africa showing where you would need to take malaria precautions but haven't a clue about the range of Scottish midges.

Is there a recognised border, east/west, north/south so as to plot a trip around them?


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Checkout www.midgeforecast.co.uk


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I see the midge forecast site reckons the highest alert, level 5, is call 'nuisance' level.
Got to be the understatement of the year.


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Just returned from a very short trip to Scotland that involved being outdoors from 2pm to 530pm on Friday and my lower arms have been shredded!!

We are going for a fortnight on holiday in the van in four weeks time - HELP!!

A friend went last year and swore by the Avon "skin so soft" product, which I have seen mentioned elsewhere. Has anyone tried "Smidge" from the people who do the forecast website?

Cheers, NS


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Skin so soft will help as will any citronella based product and candles but there is no beating them.
After the war soldiers were used in experiments to see about combating midges, they recorded bites at up to 2000 per hour.

Mostly on the west coast, Skye is particularly bad, from mid-may until end of august.

They cannot handle wind so camp in an exposed place and they are attracted to dark colours.

Enjoy yourselves, and be grateful its only the females that bite!


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Stepps110 suggestion works,try and keep in a windy area and it will be Ok.

We are just returning south following a full week on Sky with only a couple of bites between us. 

Don't let it put you off its a wonderful place to visit.
Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The midges are a maddening pain only some of the time.

Dave
(Regretably the rain is the rest of it)


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Just go and enjoy yourself. Two weeks ago on Skye a few bites, last week at Moffat in the borders, my blind friend is on chapter two of the braille on my head. Just think about all of these Scottish females biting you, what pleasure!!
Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I could readily draw a map of Africa showing where you would need to take malaria precautions but haven't a clue about the range of Scottish midges.
> 
> Is there a recognised border, east/west, north/south so as to plot a trip around them?


Thanks for all your stories - I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

NevilleStreet said:


> .......... Has anyone tried "Smidge" from the people who do the forecast website?
> 
> Cheers, NS


If the pics on the website of someone's arms are an accurate reflection then it's very effective but cynical me would want to know if the person had kept one sleeve rolled down while testing.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hate to tell you this but it is not just the midge you need to worry about. In the fruit growing areas around Perthshire, Tayside. Angus and some of the east coast we have the 'berry bug'. I got eaten alive digging an elderly neighbours garden the other day.
As for which repellants work - everyone is different, it partly depends on your body chemistry. Skin so soft is pretty good and is widely sold in shops on the west coast.
As someone has already said, stick to the windy areas and you will be fine or visit Scotland only from September to May (when its quieter anyway). Generally the best weather is April/May and September/October and those months are outside the midge season.

As for the midge map - yeah right :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Chris


----------

